# [gelöst] Merkwürdige Pause beim Systemstart

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei folgendem Problem etwas weiter helfen. Seit einigen Tagen beobachte ich, dass der Systemstart beunruhigend lange dauert. Ich habe das System auf einer SSD und normalerweise bootet es innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Aber seit kurzem hängt der Start etwas. Das System ist aber ansonsten voll funktionsfähig. Ich vermute, da hängt dann auch mit zusammen, dass das Herunterfahren manchmal nicht klappt, da bleibt er auch oft hängen und es tut sich gar nichts mehr. Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen, wann es zum ersten Mal aufgetreten ist. Aber ich vermute, seit ich keine Initramfs mehr nutze und alle nötigen Treiber in den Kernel kompiliert habe. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. Verstehe auch nicht, warum das zu solchen Problem führen kann. 

Als Init System kommt systemd (in der akutellen Version 208-r2) zum Einsatz. Kernel ist 3.10.21-gentoo. 

Hier mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg", wo man sehr schön sieht, dass zwischen der 5. und 24. Sekunde eine sehr lange Pause ist. Auffällig sind auch noch die kryptischen Call Trace, die ich nicht so wirklich zuordnen kann. Der eine scheint vom Nivida Treiber zu kommen(?).

```

[    2.476241] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3013.191 MHz

[    2.476294] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.506384] ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50, TN02, max UDMA/100

[    2.506405] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.506412] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.506417] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.506432] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    2.506462] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf9cff400

[    2.506698] ata5.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[    2.526261] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.526336] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.526394] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.526445] usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.526491] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.526538] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    2.560873] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    2.566334] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.566386] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.566449] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.566728] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.566781] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.566858] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfe000

[    2.574774] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50  TN02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.583907] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.583958] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.584099] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.584162] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[    2.630326] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.630377] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.630425] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.630471] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.630519] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    2.630659] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.630708] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.634386] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.634436] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.634498] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfd000

[    2.645629] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[    2.656643] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.659447] microcode: CPU0: new patch_level=0x010000c8                                                                                                                                                         

[    2.659506] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000b6                                                                                                                                                             

[    2.659558] microcode: CPU1: new patch_level=0x010000c8                                                                                                                                                         

[    2.659615] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x010000b6                                                                                                                                                             

[    2.659667] microcode: CPU2: new patch_level=0x010000c8                                                                                                                                                         

[    2.659716] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x010000b6                                                                                                                                                             

[    2.659766] microcode: CPU3: new patch_level=0x010000c8                                                                                                                                                         

[    2.659843] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba                                                                                                                

[    2.664693] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled                                                                                                                                                                  

[    2.664741] kvm: Nested Paging enabled                                                                                                                                                                          

[    2.666564] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data                                                                                                                                                    

[    2.690416] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                                                                                                                       

[    2.690485] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                                                                  

[    2.690549] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                                                             

[    2.690608] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd                                                                                                                                               

[    2.690669] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    2.691052] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.691117] hub 6-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.691774] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.691844] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.691934] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfc000

[    2.750415] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.750471] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.750523] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.750572] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.750629] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    2.750822] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.750876] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.751201] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.751257] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    2.751329] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cf7000

[    2.756394] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    2.762492] nvidia 0000:04:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.769101] systemd-udevd[119]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    2.800424] Adding 9214972k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:9214972k 

[    2.810474] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.810550] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.810623] usb usb8: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.810692] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.810753] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    2.811115] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.811183] hub 8-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.842560] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.842651] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    2.842734] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.842757] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    2.842811] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf9cff000

[    2.896490] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.896607] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.896670] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.896731] usb usb9: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.896790] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.896848] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    2.897211] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.897274] hub 9-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.910599] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=15a4, idProduct=9016

[    2.910674] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.910741] usb 2-3: Product: DVB-T

[    2.910804] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Afatech

[    2.986635] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.986714] hub 8-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    3.026521] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    3.177423] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=7015

[    3.177499] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

[    3.177567] usb 2-4: Product: USB WLAN

[    3.177630] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

[    3.177693] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 12345

[    3.247892] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9015

[    3.247960] usb 2-3: dvb_usb_v2: found a 'Afatech AF9015 reference design' in cold state

[    3.249300] usb 2-3: dvb_usb_v2: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-af9015.fw'

[    3.258454] Afatech DVB-T: Fixing fullspeed to highspeed interval: 16 -> 8

[    3.259033] input: Afatech DVB-T as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1/input/input3

[    3.259221] hid-generic 0003:15A4:9016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T] on usb-0000:00:12.2-3/input1

[    3.259321] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.259390] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.265702] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    3.265765] WARNING: at net/wireless/reg.c:434 regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]()

[    3.265823] db.txt is empty, you should update it...

[    3.265869] Modules linked in:

[    3.265953]  cfg80211(+) rfkill usbhid dvb_usb_af9015 dvb_usb_v2 dvb_core snd_hda_codec_realtek acpi_cpufreq mperf kvm_amd kvm microcode pcspkr pata_acpi fuse snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_timer snd nvidia(PO) r8169 drm xhci_hcd mii ohci_hcd ehci_pci ehci_hcd usbcore i2c_piix4 processor button i2c_core usb_common thermal_sys pata_atiixp vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O)

[    3.267616] CPU: 0 PID: 117 Comm: systemd-udevd Tainted: P           O 3.10.21-gentoo #1

[    3.267668] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[    3.267736]  ffffffffa00f6863 ffff88022da11c48 ffffffff814e7f66 ffff88022da11c88

[    3.267927]  ffffffff8102d721 0000000000000000 ffff88022da11c98 0000000036ba5800

[    3.268126]  0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ffff88022da11ef8 ffff88022da11ce8

[    3.268328] Call Trace:

[    3.268378]  [<ffffffff814e7f66>] dump_stack+0x19/0x1b

[    3.268430]  [<ffffffff8102d721>] warn_slowpath_common+0x62/0x7b

[    3.268485]  [<ffffffff8102d7ce>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x43

[    3.268537]  [<ffffffff81395302>] ? platform_device_register_full+0xa7/0xf5

[    3.268599]  [<ffffffffa012d134>] regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]

[    3.268654]  [<ffffffffa012d054>] cfg80211_init+0x54/0xb0 [cfg80211]

[    3.268704]  [<ffffffffa012d000>] ? 0xffffffffa012cfff

[    3.268754]  [<ffffffff81000263>] do_one_initcall+0x7b/0x10c

[    3.268807]  [<ffffffff8106c03f>] load_module+0x1ab5/0x1d90

[    3.268862]  [<ffffffff81068b54>] ? sys_getegid16+0x44/0x44

[    3.268913]  [<ffffffff810692d7>] ? copy_module_from_fd+0xbc/0xd4

[    3.268966]  [<ffffffff8106c40b>] SyS_finit_module+0x56/0x6c

[    3.269019]  [<ffffffff814ec292>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[    3.269071] ---[ end trace 6cd257801d0cf6fa ]---

[    3.269135] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    3.294662] usb 2-4: ath9k_htc: Firmware htc_7010.fw requested

[    3.294765] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[    3.296636] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.306555] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    3.306646] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    3.306717] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.306787] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.306853] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.306923] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.306984] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.312729] usb 2-3: dvb_usb_v2: found a 'Afatech AF9015 reference design' in warm state

[    3.395135] usb 2-4: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_7010.fw, size: 72992

[    3.448062] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    3.448135] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    3.448201] usb 4-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    3.449572] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.449929] hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    3.461024] ath9k_htc 2-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 45 credits

[    3.597322] ath9k_htc 2-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

[    3.597387] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

[    3.597389] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[    3.597392] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[    3.597395] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

[    3.597398] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[    3.597400] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

[    3.720497] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[    3.720608] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[    3.730793] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2

[    3.731079] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: CN

[    3.737257] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN

[    3.737312] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    3.737368] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    3.737423] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm)

[    3.737477] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 59400000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[    3.737532] cfg80211:   (59400000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4400 mBm)

[    3.737586] cfg80211:   (63720000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[    3.892770] usb 2-3: dvb_usb_v2: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer

[    3.892924] DVB: registering new adapter (Afatech AF9015 reference design)

[    3.899793] i2c i2c-3: af9013: firmware version 4.65.0.0

[    3.902797] usb 2-3: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013)...

[    3.908306] MT2060: successfully identified (IF1 = 1220)

[    4.297141] usb 8-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    4.489372] usb 2-3: dvb_usb_v2: 'Afatech AF9015 reference design' successfully initialized and connected

[    4.494266] usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c22d

[    4.494339] usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.494402] usb 8-2: Product: G510 Gaming Keyboard

[    4.494463] usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.500875] input: Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/input/input4

[    4.501158] hid-generic 0003:046D:C22D.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:16.0-2/input0

[    4.519485] input: Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.1/input/input5

[    4.519875] hid-generic 0003:046D:C22D.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:16.0-2/input1

[    4.827397] usb 8-4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[    5.028519] usb 8-4: New USB device found, idVendor=e0ff, idProduct=0002

[    5.028592] usb 8-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.028656] usb 8-4: Product: SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse

[    5.028717] usb 8-4: Manufacturer: A.....

[    5.035093] input: A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb8/8-4/8-4:1.0/input/input6

[    5.035429] hid-generic 0003:E0FF:0002.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input0

[    5.042877] input: A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb8/8-4/8-4:1.1/input/input7

[    5.043235] hid-generic 0003:E0FF:0002.0005: input,hiddev0,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input1

[   24.716746] INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU { 3}  (t=2101 jiffies g=18446744073709551372 c=18446744073709551371 q=11029)

[   24.716996] sending NMI to all CPUs:

[   24.717055] NMI backtrace for cpu 3

[   24.717113] CPU: 3 PID: 183 Comm: nvidia-smi Tainted: P        W  O 3.10.21-gentoo #1

[   24.717172] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.717242] task: ffff88022d9b2090 ti: ffff880228d46000 task.ti: ffff880228d46000

[   24.717300] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81306e84>]  [<ffffffff81306e84>] delay_tsc+0x1/0x4b

[   24.717410] RSP: 0018:ffff880237cc3dd8  EFLAGS: 00000807

[   24.717466] RAX: 00000000f1213040 RBX: 0000000000002710 RCX: 0000000000000007

[   24.717523] RDX: 00000000002df955 RSI: 0000000000000002 RDI: 00000000002df956

[   24.717581] RBP: ffff880237cc3de8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.717638] R10: ffffffff81534170 R11: ffff88023681e400 R12: ffff880237ccd530

[   24.717695] R13: ffffffff816a87c0 R14: ffff880237ccd1a8 R15: ffff880228d46000

[   24.717754] FS:  00007fb38c566700(0000) GS:ffff880237cc0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.717812] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[   24.717868] CR2: 000000000040f6c0 CR3: 00000002290e3000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[   24.717925] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.717982] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.718038] Stack:

[   24.718089]  ffff880237cc3de8 ffffffff81306e14 ffff880237cc3df8 ffffffff81306e3a

[   24.718312]  ffff880237cc3e18 ffffffff8101de75 ffff880237ccd6a8 ffffffff816a87c0

[   24.718534]  ffff880237cc3e78 ffffffff81087e37 0000000000002b15 0000000000000003

[   24.718757] Call Trace:

[   24.718809]  <IRQ> 

[   24.718949]  [<ffffffff81306e14>] ? __delay+0xa/0xc

[   24.719009]  [<ffffffff81306e3a>] __const_udelay+0x24/0x26

[   24.719070]  [<ffffffff8101de75>] arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x68/0x73

[   24.719132]  [<ffffffff81087e37>] rcu_check_callbacks+0x1a5/0x4c5

[   24.719193]  [<ffffffff81038242>] update_process_times+0x3a/0x69

[   24.719254]  [<ffffffff810637ea>] tick_sched_handle+0x32/0x34

[   24.719313]  [<ffffffff81063acc>] tick_sched_timer+0x36/0x56

[   24.719374]  [<ffffffff81048fde>] __run_hrtimer.isra.25+0x4e/0xa7

[   24.719434]  [<ffffffff810495c6>] hrtimer_interrupt+0xde/0x1cd

[   24.719493]  [<ffffffff8101d37e>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x81/0x94

[   24.719553]  [<ffffffff814ece4a>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[   24.719608]  <EOI> 

[   24.719975]  [<ffffffffa07a906a>] ? rm_shutdown_gvi_device+0x182/0x290 [nvidia]

[   24.720229]  [<ffffffffa07a905d>] ? rm_shutdown_gvi_device+0x175/0x290 [nvidia]

[   24.720479]  [<ffffffffa07abbf6>] ? _nv006507rm+0x29/0x31 [nvidia]

[   24.720728]  [<ffffffffa07b0f7f>] ? _nv015896rm+0x4762/0xcee3 [nvidia]

[   24.720977]  [<ffffffffa07abb46>] ? _nv000940rm+0x83/0xa4 [nvidia]

[   24.721224]  [<ffffffffa07a9582>] ? _nv011957rm+0x1a9/0xa00 [nvidia]

[   24.721476]  [<ffffffffa079a127>] ? _nv012232rm+0x92/0x171 [nvidia]

[   24.721723]  [<ffffffffa079e6f3>] ? _nv000825rm+0x395/0x411 [nvidia]

[   24.721970]  [<ffffffffa079e6a4>] ? _nv000825rm+0x346/0x411 [nvidia]

[   24.722217]  [<ffffffffa079ec7d>] ? _nv000748rm+0x50e/0x5ac [nvidia]

[   24.722466]  [<ffffffffa07a6a5e>] ? _nv000760rm+0x1d9/0x2f2 [nvidia]

[   24.722716]  [<ffffffffa07a04c2>] ? rm_disable_adapter+0x74/0x107 [nvidia]

[   24.722963]  [<ffffffffa07bf784>] ? nv_kern_close+0x1fc/0x3bb [nvidia]

[   24.723208]  [<ffffffffa07be4da>] ? nv_kern_ioctl+0x38c/0x39e [nvidia]

[   24.723270]  [<ffffffff810c258c>] ? __fput+0xf0/0x1d9

[   24.723328]  [<ffffffff810c267e>] ? ____fput+0x9/0xb

[   24.723388]  [<ffffffff81044503>] ? task_work_run+0x79/0x92

[   24.723447]  [<ffffffff8100250f>] ? do_notify_resume+0x55/0x66

[   24.723505]  [<ffffffff814ec51a>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[   24.723560] Code: 01 e8 ab ff ff ff 5d c3 55 48 6b c7 14 65 48 8b 14 25 60 10 01 00 48 6b d2 19 48 89 e5 f7 e2 48 8d 7a 01 e8 89 ff ff ff 5d c3 55 <48> 89 e5 65 8b 34 25 1c b0 00 00 0f ae f0 66 66 90 0f 31 89 c1 

[   24.726343] NMI backtrace for cpu 1

[   24.726410] CPU: 1 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/1 Tainted: P        W  O 3.10.21-gentoo #1

[   24.726469] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.726539] task: ffff8802368b2090 ti: ffff8802368be000 task.ti: ffff8802368be000

[   24.726598] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100913e>]  [<ffffffff8100913e>] default_idle+0x6/0x8

[   24.726709] RSP: 0018:ffff8802368bfee8  EFLAGS: 00000286

[   24.726765] RAX: 00000000ffffffed RBX: ffff8802368bffd8 RCX: 00000005b9aea7ea

[   24.726823] RDX: ffffffff8104a7fb RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff880237c4d3e0

[   24.726880] RBP: ffff8802368bfee8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.726937] R10: 0000000000000400 R11: ffff880236918d30 R12: ffff8802368bffd8

[   24.726994] R13: ffff8802368bffd8 R14: ffff8802368bffd8 R15: 0000000000000000

[   24.727053] FS:  00007f6037fdc780(0000) GS:ffff880237c40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.727111] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   24.727167] CR2: 00007f8570a4c000 CR3: 0000000227e2e000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[   24.727224] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.727281] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.727337] Stack:

[   24.727388]  ffff8802368bfef8 ffffffff81009734 ffff8802368bff28 ffffffff8105c967

[   24.727611]  0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[   24.727834]  ffff8802368bff48 ffffffff814dfa65 0000000000000000 0000000010003a86

[   24.728056] Call Trace:

[   24.728116]  [<ffffffff81009734>] arch_cpu_idle+0x13/0x18

[   24.728175]  [<ffffffff8105c967>] cpu_startup_entry+0xab/0x108

[   24.728236]  [<ffffffff814dfa65>] start_secondary+0x1af/0x1b3

[   24.728292] Code: 6c 7b 81 48 89 f2 48 03 90 dc 6c 7b 81 48 ff ca e8 58 ff ff ff 44 3b 25 a1 db 7a 00 72 d1 5b 41 5c 5d c3 66 90 55 48 89 e5 fb f4 <5d> c3 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 80 3d 61 e6 7a 00 00 75 3e b9 55 

[   24.731077] NMI backtrace for cpu 0

[   24.731092] INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 3} (detected by 1, t=2102 jiffies, g=18446744073709551372, c=18446744073709551371, q=11029)

[   24.731215] CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/0 Tainted: P        W  O 3.10.21-gentoo #1

[   24.731274] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.731344] task: ffffffff81696410 ti: ffffffff81686000 task.ti: ffffffff81686000

[   24.731402] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100913e>]  [<ffffffff8100913e>] default_idle+0x6/0x8

[   24.731513] RSP: 0018:ffffffff81687f18  EFLAGS: 00000286

[   24.731569] RAX: 00000000ffffffed RBX: ffffffff81687fd8 RCX: 00000005b915f781

[   24.731626] RDX: ffffffff8104a7fb RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff880237c0d3e0

[   24.731684] RBP: ffffffff81687f18 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.731741] R10: 0000000000000400 R11: ffff88022d9b2090 R12: ffffffff81687fd8

[   24.731798] R13: ffffffff81687fd8 R14: ffffffff81687fd8 R15: 0000000000000000

[   24.731857] FS:  00007f8570c20700(0000) GS:ffff880237c00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.731915] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   24.731971] CR2: 00000000006c7ba0 CR3: 00000002280cb000 CR4: 00000000000007f0

[   24.732028] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.732086] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.732141] Stack:

[   24.732192]  ffffffff81687f28 ffffffff81009734 ffffffff81687f58 ffffffff8105c967

[   24.732416]  ffffffffffffffff ffffffff8176e010 ffffffff817752d0 ffff880237fcc540

[   24.732638]  ffffffff81687f68 ffffffff814d7ff9 ffffffff81687fb8 ffffffff816f5cda

[   24.732860] Call Trace:

[   24.732919]  [<ffffffff81009734>] arch_cpu_idle+0x13/0x18

[   24.732979]  [<ffffffff8105c967>] cpu_startup_entry+0xab/0x108

[   24.733039]  [<ffffffff814d7ff9>] rest_init+0x6d/0x6f

[   24.733098]  [<ffffffff816f5cda>] start_kernel+0x396/0x3a3

[   24.733158]  [<ffffffff816f574c>] ? repair_env_string+0x5a/0x5a

[   24.733218]  [<ffffffff816f5481>] x86_64_start_reservations+0x2a/0x2c

[   24.733277]  [<ffffffff816f5550>] x86_64_start_kernel+0xcd/0xd1

[   24.733332] Code: 6c 7b 81 48 89 f2 48 03 90 dc 6c 7b 81 48 ff ca e8 58 ff ff ff 44 3b 25 a1 db 7a 00 72 d1 5b 41 5c 5d c3 66 90 55 48 89 e5 fb f4 <5d> c3 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 80 3d 61 e6 7a 00 00 75 3e b9 55 

[   24.736116] NMI backtrace for cpu 2

[   24.736184] CPU: 2 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/2 Tainted: P        W  O 3.10.21-gentoo #1

[   24.736243] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.736313] task: ffff8802368df990 ti: ffff8802368e0000 task.ti: ffff8802368e0000

[   24.736371] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100913e>]  [<ffffffff8100913e>] default_idle+0x6/0x8

[   24.736482] RSP: 0018:ffff8802368e1ee8  EFLAGS: 00000286

[   24.739910] RAX: 00000000ffffffed RBX: ffff8802368e1fd8 RCX: 00000005b9aea044

[   24.739968] RDX: ffffffff8104a7fb RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff880237c8d3e0

[   24.740025] RBP: ffff8802368e1ee8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.740082] R10: 0000000000000400 R11: ffff88022d9b2090 R12: ffff8802368e1fd8

[   24.740139] R13: ffff8802368e1fd8 R14: ffff8802368e1fd8 R15: 0000000000000000

[   24.740198] FS:  00007f48adc31780(0000) GS:ffff880237c80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.740256] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   24.740312] CR2: 00007fa93ff4e000 CR3: 000000022e982000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[   24.740369] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.740426] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.740482] Stack:

[   24.740533]  ffff8802368e1ef8 ffffffff81009734 ffff8802368e1f28 ffffffff8105c967

[   24.740756]  0000000000000002 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[   24.740979]  ffff8802368e1f48 ffffffff814dfa65 0000000000000000 0000000010003a86

[   24.741201] Call Trace:

[   24.741260]  [<ffffffff81009734>] arch_cpu_idle+0x13/0x18

[   24.741318]  [<ffffffff8105c967>] cpu_startup_entry+0xab/0x108

[   24.741379]  [<ffffffff814dfa65>] start_secondary+0x1af/0x1b3

[   24.741435] Code: 6c 7b 81 48 89 f2 48 03 90 dc 6c 7b 81 48 ff ca e8 58 ff ff ff 44 3b 25 a1 db 7a 00 72 d1 5b 41 5c 5d c3 66 90 55 48 89 e5 fb f4 <5d> c3 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 80 3d 61 e6 7a 00 00 75 3e b9 55 

[   34.121249] ata5: lost interrupt (Status 0x58)

[   34.141256] ata5: drained 12 bytes to clear DRQ

[   34.141281] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   34.141356] sr 4:0:0:0: CDB: 

[   34.141413] cdb[0]=0x4a: 4a 01 00 00 10 00 00 00 08 00

[   34.142024] ata5.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:08:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio 16392 in

         res 40/00:02:00:74:01/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   34.142101] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[   34.201301] ata5: soft resetting link

[   34.421808] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   34.427269] ata5: EH complete

```

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus.Last edited by Fijoldar on Sat Dec 21, 2013 10:39 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Update

Ich habe mir mal einen neuen Kernel gebaut (3.11.10-gentoo). Erster Start hat geklappt. Sauber läuft es aber immer noch nicht. Hier mal die neue Ausgabe von dmesg. Zumal ich jetzt den neusten Nvidia Treiber 331.20 verwenden muss und damit der Akonadi Server nicht mehr läuft   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee, was diese Fehlermeldung zu bedeuten hat? Ich kürze die Ausgabe mal etwas (hoffentlich nicht zuviel).

```

[...]

[    2.461700] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    2.461760] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    2.466053] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.469364] microcode: CPU0: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.469440] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.469497] microcode: CPU1: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.469551] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.469610] microcode: CPU2: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.469667] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.469720] microcode: CPU3: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.469848] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    2.474873] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    2.474937] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    2.476899] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:04:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    2.477081] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  331.20  Wed Oct 30 17:43:35 PDT 2013

[    2.494287] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    2.494344] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 123 at net/wireless/reg.c:423 regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]()

[    2.494402] db.txt is empty, you should update it...

[    2.494440] Modules linked in:

[    2.494518]  cfg80211(+) rfkill snd_hda_intel(+) snd_hda_codec kvm_amd kvm nvidia(PO) microcode snd_hwdep snd_pcm pcspkr snd_page_alloc snd_timer snd pata_atiixp(+) i2c_piix4(+) i2c_core r8169 mii acpi_cpufreq mperf processor ohci_pci(+) ohci_hcd thermal_sys button vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O)

[    2.495782] CPU: 3 PID: 123 Comm: systemd-udevd Tainted: P           O 3.11.10-gentoo #1

[    2.495831] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[    2.495890]  0000000000000009 ffff88022badfc08 ffffffff81518a6d 0000000000000006

[    2.496093]  ffff88022badfc58 ffff88022badfc48 ffffffff81034842 ffff8802276590e0

[    2.496296]  ffffffffa0d8413b 0000000027659000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[    2.496513] Call Trace:

[    2.496562]  [<ffffffff81518a6d>] dump_stack+0x46/0x58

[    2.496611]  [<ffffffff81034842>] warn_slowpath_common+0x77/0x91

[    2.496664]  [<ffffffffa0d8413b>] ? regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]

[    2.496713]  [<ffffffff810348f0>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x43

[    2.496762]  [<ffffffff813a448a>] ? platform_device_register_full+0xa7/0xf5

[    2.496816]  [<ffffffffa0d8413b>] regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]

[    2.496869]  [<ffffffffa0d84054>] cfg80211_init+0x54/0xb7 [cfg80211]

[    2.496936]  [<ffffffffa0d84000>] ? 0xffffffffa0d83fff

[    2.496984]  [<ffffffff81000267>] do_one_initcall+0x7f/0x104

[    2.497047]  [<ffffffff810c1962>] ? __vunmap+0x91/0xb8

[    2.497096]  [<ffffffff81075b1b>] load_module+0x1acf/0x1daa

[    2.497143]  [<ffffffff810730eb>] ? free_notes_attrs+0x48/0x48

[    2.497191]  [<ffffffff81072d4e>] ? copy_module_from_fd+0xbc/0xd4

[    2.497239]  [<ffffffff81075ee7>] SyS_finit_module+0x56/0x6c

[    2.497289]  [<ffffffff8151dc12>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[    2.497336] ---[ end trace 082a23f9e143c574 ]---

[    2.497433] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[...]

```

----------

## py-ro

Nvidia ist momentan beyond broken, nimm entweder nen alte Version oder lebe damit.

----------

## Fijoldar

Das mit dem Akonadi Server ist auch erstmal nicht so wichtig. Gerade funktioniert er unter 331.20. 

Vielmehr bekomme ich das mit dem Systemstart nicht hin. Eben hat er sage und schreibe 10 Minuten gebraucht. Verdamte sch... 10 Minuten!!!! Mal geht es in 7 Sekunden, dann braucht er mal knapp eine Minute, dann geht's wieder in 7 Sekunden. Absolut willkürlich. Herunterfahren tut er schon gar nicht mehr sauber. Bleibt einfach irgendwo hängen ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung.

Ich baue mir jetzt mal einen stable Kernel 3.10.17 mit alter Konfig. Hat das so einen gewaltigen Unterscheid ob ich Treiber als Module oder fest integriert in den Kernel baue? Was anderes habe ich in den letzten Wochen nicht geändert. Nur USB und SATA Treiber statt {M} als {*} markiert. Mal sehen, ob es was ändert. So langsam habe ich nämlich meine USB Geräte in Verdacht. Ab und an passiert es nämlich mal, dass mein WLAN USB Stick nach dem Start nicht funktionieren will. Dann steck ich ihn aus und wieder ein. Dann funktioniert er wie gewohnt.

----------

## py-ro

Guck dir doch deine selber geposteten Stack Traces an, das liegt am Nvidia Modul, das ist alles.

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke.

Aber meinst du wirklich, der Nvidia Treiber ist da alleine dran schuld? Da scheint mir doch noch mehr kaputt zu sein. Da sind eine ganze Menge an Strack Traces zu erkennen und nur der eine lässt sich auf den Nvidia Treiber zurück führen. Wenn es wirklich nur der Nvidia  Treiber wäre, müsste doch da was bekannt sein, oder nicht? Ich meine irgend ein Bug Report oder ähnliches. Bzw. kann ich nicht erklären, warum das dann so schwer reproduzierbar ist. Mal geht's. mal geht's nicht.

Welche Version läuft denn? Gerade scheint da ja so gut wie alles stable zu sein, aber keine scheint einfwandfrei zu funktionieren. Wie soll man denn da die richtige Version finden.

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke py-ro, du hattest Recht. Manchmal sieht man einfach den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  :Wink: . Die Probleme beim Start treten immer zusammen mit Problemen des Nvidia Treibers auf. Die anderen Stack Traces treten zwar immer noch auf, aber sie sind für die Probleme beim Start nicht verantwortlich. Bin jetzt auf Kernel 3.10.17-gentoo mit Nvidia-Treiber 319.60. Irgendwie scheint da Gentoo mehr Probleme mit Nivida zu haben als andere Distributionen. Habe hier zu Testzwecken noch ein aktuelles Arch Linux mit aktuellem Nvida Treiber. Da gibt es solche Probleme nicht. Schon komisch... Daher hin ich auch zunächst nicht darauf gekommen, dass es der Nvidia Treiber sein könnte.

----------

## Fijoldar

Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Kombination aus Kernel + Treiber zu finden, die zumindest für einen reibungslosen Start sorgt. 3.10.17-gentoo + Nivida Treiber 319.60 sorgt spätestens nach einen Neustart ebenfalls für Probleme. Gibt es hierzu Empfehlungen? Was funktioniert denn eigentlich noch?

Ich gehe mal zurück auf 3.4.74.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Jaja, immer gleich alles auf nvidia, aber schau mal genau hin:

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    2.461700] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> ...

 Das ist normal, da es keine GPL Lizenz ist.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    3.265702] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> ...

 

Also Die Tainted Flags bedeuten:

'P' Nicht-GPL-Modul wurde geladen, und 'O', dass es Out-of-Tree Module gibt.

Der Stacktrace wird auch nicht von nvidia, sondern von cfg80211 verursacht. Und zumindest bei mir kommt bei dem Modul (auch als Modul gebaut) weder ein Stack-Trace, noch die Ausgabe

```
[    3.265765] WARNING: at net/wireless/reg.c:434 regulatory_init+0x84/0xf3 [cfg80211]()

[    3.265823] db.txt is empty, you should update it...
```

Schauen wir mal weiter.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   24.716746] INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU { 3}  (t=2101 jiffies g=18446744073709551372 c=18446744073709551371 q=11029)
> 
> ...

 Also der erste Trace ist echt, die anderen (alle CPUs eh in arch_idle) wurden dadurch ausgelöst, dass die hängende CPU nicht schnell genug bei der Fehlerausgabe war.

nvidia-smi war wohl in einer Art Endlosschleife.

Warum startest du das? Es ist nur für Die Tesla, und die High-End Fermi- und Kepler-basierten Quatro-Geräte nützlich. Für alle anderen Karten bringt das [ S ]ystem [ M ]anagement [ I ]nterface herzlich wenig.

Ansonsten, ich weiß aber nicht, wie das unter systemd funktioniert, versuche mal nvidia-smi im peristenten Modus zu starten. Hierfür muss /opt/bin/nvidia-smi mit dem Parameter "-pm 1" aufgerufen werden.

Bei CPU stalls kann es auch einen Versuch wert sein, dem Kernel als Bootparameter mal "acpi=ht noapic" hinzuzufügen, um mal in dmesg zu schauen, ob das die Verzögerung beseitigt.

Und ganz zum Schluss:

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   34.121249] ata5: lost interrupt (Status 0x58)
> ```
> ...

 

Aha, ein IRQ-Konflikt. Hast du irqbalance installiert?

PS Zu nvidia-smi:

NVIDIA System Management Interface :

"This utility allows administrators to query GPU device state and with the appropriate privileges, permits administrators to modify GPU device state.  It is targeted at the Tesla(TM) and Fermi-based Quadro(TM) devices, though limited support is also available on other NVIDIA GPUs."

Bist du sicher, dass du das brauchst?

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke für deine Hilfe, Yamakuzure!

Bzg. nvidia-smi: Wie schalte ich das denn aus? Ich habe das das nicht bewusst aktiviert und hatte bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung was das ist. Vielleicht ist das ja wirklich der springende Punkt und würde die Probleme erklären.

--------------

Bzgl. GPL. Was genau sagt mir das? Mir ist bewusst, dass der Treiber nicht unter GPL steht. Aber wo ist da das Problem? Bzw. was muss man da tun?

--------------

Bzgl. cfg80211. Der lief monatelang ohne Probleme. Geändert habe ich da auch nichts. Könnte natürlich sein, dass da bei einem Kernel Upgrade irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Wenn man eine alte Config übernimmt, kann da wohl manchmal einiges kaputt gehen. Der Kernel ist so kompiliert:

```
cat config-3.10.21 | grep CFG80211

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

Ich baue mal net-wireless/crda neu. Vielleicht hilft es ja.

--------------

 *Quote:*   

> Aha, ein IRQ-Konflikt. Hast du irqbalance installiert? 

 

irqbalance ist nicht installiert.

----------

## Fijoldar

Den Stack Trace, den cfg80211 verursachte, konnte ich beheben. Ich habe den Kernel ohne CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB gebaut. Danach war das Problem weg. Das war aber nicht das eigentliche Problem für die Startschwierigkeiten. Bleibt noch die Sache mit dem Nvidia Modul. Ist da das Problem eher beim Kernel oder beim Nvidia Treiber zu suchen?

----------

## sprittwicht

Der aktuelle Nvidia ist für die Tonne.

Kleine Liste der lustigen Fehler, die er bei mir verursacht hat: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-977432.html#7453680

Die Kombination gentoo-sources-3.10.17 + nvidia-drivers-325.15 läuft bei mir momentan einwandfrei...

----------

## Fijoldar

Der Nvidia Treiber scheint auch irgendwie den Start zu verzögern. Ich vermute nur, dass das Problem vielleicht in meinem Kernel zu suchen ist. Sonst müssten doch noch mehr solche Fehler bekommen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal kurz über meine Config schauen und sieht auf dem ersten Blick etwas, was fehlerhaft sein könnte.

http://cdn.2safe.com/495668033759/config-3.10.21.txt

----------

## Fijoldar

Ok, es scheint wirklich am Kernel gelegen zu haben. Ich habe in einem Backup eine recht alte Kernel Config gefunden und mit dieser den neuen Kernel gefüttert. Ergebnis: Keine Startschwierigkeiten mehr. Auch nach mehreren Neustarts läuft immer noch alles sauber. Welche Änderungen aber jetzt genau für die Probleme gesorgt haben weiß ich immer noch nicht. In Zukunft bin ich da aber etwas vorsichtiger  :Smile: .

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also das mit der GPL schrieb ich nur, da gerne Panik bei einer "Kernel Tainted"-nachricht aufkommt.  :Wink: 

nvidia-smi wird unter openrc mit /etc/init.d/nvidia-smi gestartet. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie das unter systemd geht, aber es müsste dort dann ja auch einen Service namens "nvidia-smi" geben.

Mit der Kernel-Config hat das nichts zu tun.

Bei mir läuft nvidia-drivers-331.20 mit 3.12.4 kernel, und ich habe keinerlei Verzögerungen. Starten/Stoppen von nvidia-smi funktioniert allerdings ohne jegliche Verzögerungen.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass der nvidia-Treiber wegen nvidia-smi bei dir schon zum Systemstart benötigt wird. Bei mir wird dieser erst beim Starten von X geladen.

...was vielleicht auch diverse andere Probleme, die hier im Forum genannt werden, erklären könnte... Probleme, die ich nie hatte.

 *Fjoldar wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal kurz über meine Config schauen und sieht auf dem ersten Blick etwas, was fehlerhaft sein könnte.
> 
> http://cdn.2safe.com/495668033759/config-3.10.21.txt

 

CONFIG_DRM=m

Würde ich einbauen. Keine Ahnung ob das wichtig ist, aber Direct rendering baue ich nie als Modul.

CONFIG_AGP=y CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

Was ist es denn nun? Von wem ist der Chipsatz auf deinem Board?

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

Benötigst du *nur*, wenn du nvidiafb, i810fb oder savagefb verwendest.

Falls du mal 1-2 Stunden Zeit hast, gehe mal in dein Kernel-Source-verzeichnis, und verwende

```
make xconfig
```

. Schau dir einmal durch, wofür die einzelnen Optionen sind. Als Anhaltspunkt ist 

```
lspci -v -k
```

 sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe meinen Kernel auch nie von Grund auf selbst konfiguriert. Ich bin irgendwann einmal von einer funktionierenden Config, die ich mir von einer anderen funktionierenden Live Distribution "geklaut" habe, ausgegangen und habe im Laufe der Zeit nach und nach Einstellungen angepasst. Sprich Treiber entfernt, als Modul markierte fest eingebaut etc. Daher sind da noch eine ganze Menge unnötiger Treiber vorhanden und viele Einstellungen nicht optimal. 

Ich werde deine Tipps aber berücksichtigen und bei Gelegenheit mal einen genauen Blick auf die Kernel Config werfen. Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe!

Mit meiner alten Config habe ich jetzt zumindest wieder einen lauffähigen Kernel hinbekommen. Ich werde diesen mal mit der fehlerhaften vergleichen in der Hoffnung den Übeltäter irgendwann auszumachen. Es interessiert mich nämlich schon, was zu solchen gravierenden Problemen führen konnte.

----------

## Fijoldar

Das Problem ist nach einem Update wieder aufgetaucht   :Confused:  .

Mit der Nvidia Treiber Version 325.15 hatte ich das Problem, dass ich nicht mehr auf eine andere virtuelle Konsole wechseln konnte, d.h STRG+ALT+{F1,...,F6} brachte mich nur zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich konnte aber problemlos auf tty7 zurück. Nach einem emerge --sync habe ich gesehen, dass Nvidia-drivers-325.15 entfernt wurde. Also Downgrade auf 319.76 durchgeführt. Ergebnis: Wieder Startprobleme und Fehlermeldungen. Da ist doch echt der Wurm drin.

Ich poste hier nochmal die genauen Fehlermeldungen, welche immer wieder auftauchen:

```
[   24.626895] INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU { 1}  (t=2101 jiffies g=18446744073709551384 c=18446744073709551383 q=3892)

[   24.627130] sending NMI to all CPUs:

[   24.627189] NMI backtrace for cpu 1

[   24.627240] CPU: 1 PID: 163 Comm: nvidia-smi Tainted: P           O 3.10.21-gentoo #3

[   24.627291] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.627345] task: ffff88022d4d2700 ti: ffff880228f7c000 task.ti: ffff880228f7c000

[   24.627395] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8130693f>]  [<ffffffff8130693f>] __const_udelay+0x19/0x26

[   24.627498] RSP: 0018:ffff880237c43df8  EFLAGS: 00000002

[   24.627546] RAX: 0000000001062560 RBX: 0000000000002710 RCX: 0000000000000007

[   24.627596] RDX: 000000002ce5d7d4 RSI: 0000000000000002 RDI: 0000000000418958

[   24.627645] RBP: ffff880237c43df8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.627694] R10: ffffffff8151fdf0 R11: ffff880229b52c00 R12: ffff880237c4d530

[   24.627743] R13: ffffffff81688780 R14: ffff880237c4d1a8 R15: ffff880228f7c000

[   24.627794] FS:  00007f1cc7060700(0000) GS:ffff880237c40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.627845] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[   24.627893] CR2: 000000000040f8c0 CR3: 000000022845c000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[   24.627942] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.627991] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.628039] Stack:

[   24.628082]  ffff880237c43e18 ffffffff8101de75 ffff880237c4d6a8 ffffffff81688780

[   24.628296]  ffff880237c43e78 ffffffff81087e37 0000000000000f34 0000000000000001

[   24.628510]  ffff880237c43e68 ffff880228f7c000 ffff88022d4d2700 ffff88022d4d2700

[   24.628724] Call Trace:

[   24.628777]  <IRQ> 

[   24.628919]  [<ffffffff8101de75>] arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x68/0x73

[   24.628981]  [<ffffffff81087e37>] rcu_check_callbacks+0x1a5/0x4c5

[   24.629042]  [<ffffffff81038242>] update_process_times+0x3a/0x69

[   24.629103]  [<ffffffff810637ea>] tick_sched_handle+0x32/0x34

[   24.629163]  [<ffffffff81063acc>] tick_sched_timer+0x36/0x56

[   24.629223]  [<ffffffff81048fde>] __run_hrtimer.isra.25+0x4e/0xa7

[   24.629283]  [<ffffffff810495c6>] hrtimer_interrupt+0xde/0x1cd

[   24.629343]  [<ffffffff8101d37e>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x81/0x94

[   24.629403]  [<ffffffff814d840a>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[   24.629458]  <EOI> 

[   24.629829]  [<ffffffffa0749fda>] ? rm_shutdown_gvi_device+0x182/0x290 [nvidia]

[   24.630089]  [<ffffffffa0749fcd>] ? rm_shutdown_gvi_device+0x175/0x290 [nvidia]

[   24.630342]  [<ffffffffa074cba9>] ? _nv000928rm+0x76/0xa4 [nvidia]

[   24.630593]  [<ffffffffa074a4f2>] ? _nv012082rm+0x1a9/0xa00 [nvidia]

[   24.630847]  [<ffffffffa073b510>] ? _nv012360rm+0x92/0x168 [nvidia]

[   24.631099]  [<ffffffffa073f633>] ? _nv000813rm+0x393/0x435 [nvidia]

[   24.631350]  [<ffffffffa073f5e4>] ? _nv000813rm+0x344/0x435 [nvidia]

[   24.631602]  [<ffffffffa073fc1c>] ? _nv000736rm+0x547/0x5e6 [nvidia]

[   24.631854]  [<ffffffffa0747a85>] ? _nv000748rm+0x1d9/0x2f2 [nvidia]

[   24.632105]  [<ffffffffa0741452>] ? rm_disable_adapter+0x74/0x107 [nvidia]

[   24.632358]  [<ffffffffa07607fc>] ? nv_kern_close+0x1fc/0x3bb [nvidia]

[   24.632607]  [<ffffffffa075f552>] ? nv_kern_ioctl+0x38c/0x39e [nvidia]

[   24.632669]  [<ffffffff810c258c>] ? __fput+0xf0/0x1d9

[   24.632727]  [<ffffffff810c267e>] ? ____fput+0x9/0xb

[   24.632786]  [<ffffffff81044503>] ? task_work_run+0x79/0x92

[   24.632845]  [<ffffffff8100250f>] ? do_notify_resume+0x55/0x66

[   24.632905]  [<ffffffff814d7ada>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[   24.632960] Code: fb 48 ff c8 5d c3 55 48 89 e5 ff 15 f4 d8 38 00 5d c3 55 48 8d 04 bd 00 00 00 00 65 48 8b 14 25 60 10 01 00 48 6b d2 19 48 89 e5 <f7> e2 48 8d 7a 01 e8 d0 ff ff ff 5d c3 55 48 69 c7 1c 43 00 00 

[   24.635742] NMI backtrace for cpu 0

[   24.635810] CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/0 Tainted: P           O 3.10.21-gentoo #3

[   24.635869] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.635939] task: ffffffff81676410 ti: ffffffff81666000 task.ti: ffffffff81666000

[   24.635997] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100913e>]  [<ffffffff8100913e>] default_idle+0x6/0x8

[   24.636107] RSP: 0018:ffffffff81667f18  EFLAGS: 00000286

[   24.636162] RAX: 00000000ffffffed RBX: ffffffff81667fd8 RCX: 00000005b4ea28be

[   24.636220] RDX: ffffffff8104a7fb RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff880237c0d3e0

[   24.636277] RBP: ffffffff81667f18 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.636333] R10: 0000000000000400 R11: ffff88022d4d2700 R12: ffffffff81667fd8

[   24.636390] R13: ffffffff81667fd8 R14: ffffffff81667fd8 R15: 0000000000000000

[   24.636448] FS:  00007f68f42e7780(0000) GS:ffff880237c00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.636506] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   24.636562] CR2: 0000000000790048 CR3: 000000022ebc9000 CR4: 00000000000007f0

[   24.636618] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.636675] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.636730] Stack:

[   24.636781]  ffffffff81667f28 ffffffff81009734 ffffffff81667f58 ffffffff8105c967

[   24.637003]  ffffffffffffffff ffffffff8174b010 ffffffff817532d0 ffff880237fcc540

[   24.637225]  ffffffff81667f68 ffffffff814c34d9 ffffffff81667fb8 ffffffff816d2cda

[   24.637446] Call Trace:

[   24.637506]  [<ffffffff81009734>] arch_cpu_idle+0x13/0x18

[   24.637566]  [<ffffffff8105c967>] cpu_startup_entry+0xab/0x108

[   24.637627]  [<ffffffff814c34d9>] rest_init+0x6d/0x6f

[   24.637687]  [<ffffffff816d2cda>] start_kernel+0x396/0x3a3

[   24.637746]  [<ffffffff816d274c>] ? repair_env_string+0x5a/0x5a

[   24.637806]  [<ffffffff816d2481>] x86_64_start_reservations+0x2a/0x2c

[   24.637866]  [<ffffffff816d2550>] x86_64_start_kernel+0xcd/0xd1

[   24.637921] Code: 4c 79 81 48 89 f2 48 03 90 dc 4c 79 81 48 ff ca e8 58 ff ff ff 44 3b 25 a1 bb 78 00 72 d1 5b 41 5c 5d c3 66 90 55 48 89 e5 fb f4 <5d> c3 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 80 3d 61 c6 78 00 00 75 3e b9 55 

[   24.640701] NMI backtrace for cpu 2

[   24.640771] CPU: 2 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/2 Tainted: P           O 3.10.21-gentoo #3

[   24.640829] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./870 Extreme3, BIOS P1.60 09/14/2010

[   24.640900] task: ffff8802368df990 ti: ffff8802368e0000 task.ti: ffff8802368e0000

[   24.640958] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100913e>]  [<ffffffff8100913e>] default_idle+0x6/0x8

[   24.641069] RSP: 0018:ffff8802368e1ee8  EFLAGS: 00000286

[   24.641126] RAX: 00000000ffffffed RBX: ffff8802368e1fd8 RCX: 00000005b4ea3388

[   24.641184] RDX: ffffffff8104a7fb RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff880237c8d3e0

[   24.641240] RBP: ffff8802368e1ee8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   24.641298] R10: 0000000000000400 R11: ffff88022d5472e0 R12: ffff8802368e1fd8

[   24.641356] R13: ffff8802368e1fd8 R14: ffff8802368e1fd8 R15: 0000000000000000

[   24.641418] FS:  00007fcb5d7c3780(0000) GS:ffff880237c80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   24.641477] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   24.641533] CR2: 00007fcb5d803000 CR3: 000000022a202000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[   24.641590] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   24.641647] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   24.641703] Stack:

[   24.641755]  ffff8802368e1ef8 ffffffff81009734 ffff8802368e1f28 ffffffff8105c967

[   24.641979]  0000000000000002 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[   24.642201]  ffff8802368e1f48 ffffffff814caf45 0000000000000000 0000000010003a86

[   24.642424] Call Trace:

[   24.642484]  [<ffffffff81009734>] arch_cpu_idle+0x13/0x18

[   24.642544]  [<ffffffff8105c967>] cpu_startup_entry+0xab/0x108

[   24.642604]  [<ffffffff814caf45>] start_secondary+0x1af/0x1b3

[   24.642660] Code: 4c 79 81 48 89 f2 48 03 90 dc 4c 79 81 48 ff ca e8 58 ff ff ff 44 3b 25 a1 bb 78 00 72 d1 5b 41 5c 5d c3 66 90 55 48 89 e5 fb f4 <5d> c3 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 80 3d 61 c6 78 00 00 75 3e b9 55 

[   24.645469] INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 1} (detected by 2, t=2102 jiffies, g=18446744073709551384, c=18446744073709551383, q=3892)

```

Ich habe mal nach einem Service nvidia-smi gesucht. Aber systemd scheint da nichts zu kennen. Wenn ich versuche, den Dienst manuell zu starten/stoppen, bekomme ich folgende Meldungen:

```
/etc/init.d/nvidia-smi start

 * WARNING: nvidia-smi is already starting
```

```
/etc/init.d/nvidia-smi stop

 * WARNING: nvidia-smi is already stopped
```

Ein Aufrufen von nvidia-nmi liefert:

```
nvidia-smi

Mon Dec 16 11:44:34 2013       

+------------------------------------------------------+                       

| NVIDIA-SMI 5.319.76   Driver Version: 319.76         |                       

|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

| GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |

| Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |

|===============================+======================+======================|

|   0  GeForce 9800 GT     Off  | 0000:04:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |

| 30%   43C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |       83MB /  1023MB |     N/A      Default |

+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

                                                                               

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+

| Compute processes:                                               GPU Memory |

|  GPU       PID  Process name                                     Usage      |

|=============================================================================|

|    0            Not Supported                                               |

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+

```

Bis zu dem Downgrade von nvidia-drivers lief beim Start alles ok. Irgendwie glaube ich so langsam, dass doch nicht der Kernel dran schuld ist. Ich habe auch schon an einen Hardware Defekt gedacht, aber das würde nicht erklären, warum andere Betriebsysteme problemlos laufen. Falls irgendwelche wichtigen Infos fehlen sollten, bitte sagen. Ich weiß momentan echt nicht, was und welche Infos helfen könnten das Problem einzugrenzen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Du hast einen interessanten Punkt angesprochen, Yamakuzure! Und zwar: Systemd!!!!! Bzgl. des Service nvidia-smi dachte ich mir, boote doch einfach mal mit dem alten openrc und siehe da: Keine Probleme! Bootet ganz normal durch. Es kann auch nur Zufall gewesen sein, aber die diese Richtung muss ich mal weiter schauen. Denn ein anschließendes Booten mit systemd hat wieder nicht geklappt. Teilweise fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch, sondern bleibt minutenlang beim Boot Vorgang hängen. Ich schaue mir das mal bei Arch Linux an. Evtl. haben die ja einen entsprechenden Service für nvidia-smi oder ich entdecke was anderes, was da beim Start passiert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Es steht noch der Versuch offen, den Kernel mit "apci=ht noapic" zu starten. Wir haben hier einen Server, bei dem das ACPI irgendwie komisch ist, und ohne diese Boot-Parameter kommt es andauernd irgendwo zu diesen "RCU CPU stall"-Meldungen, und runterfahren geht garnicht.

Ich habe im Übrigen gerade gesehen, dass nvidia-smi direkt über udev gestartet wird.

In /lib/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules wird /lib/udev/nvidia-udev.sh aufgerufen, und das startet direkt /opt/bin/nvidia-smi wenn das Modul geladen wird.

Vielleicht kannst du einmal ausprobieren dem Aufruf von nvidia-smi in dem Skript die Parameter "-pm 1" hinzuzufügen?

Allerdings verstehe ich immernoch nicht, warum das Modul bei dir überhaupt so früh geladen wird...

----------

## Fijoldar

Kurzes Zwischenergebnis:

Ich habe mal versucht mit dem Parameter "apci=ht noapic" zu starten. Das ändert leider nichts. Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, weil der Rechner ja bisher immer ohne solche Paramter gestartet ist und bisher keine Probleme machte. Aber man weiß ja nie. Hat aber leider nicht geholfen.

Versuche mit openrc scheinen keine Probleme zu machen. Konnte jetzt 3 mal starten/beenden ohne Auffälligkeiten. Das würde meinen Verdacht erhärten, dass der Wurm irgendwo in Systemd ist. Allerdings frage ich mich dann, warum das Problem erst wieder nach einem Update vom Nvidia Treiber aufgetreten ist. Evtl. versuche ich mal ein Downgrade auf Systemd 204. Das lief, so weit ich weiß, ohne Probleme.

Ab und zu startet der Rechner auch mit System problemlos. Das scheint mir aber ziemlich willkürlich zu sein. Auf 5 fehlerhafte Versuche kommt 1 fehlerfreier Versuch. Bei einem solchen sieht die dmesg dann so aus: Ich sehe nur noch nicht, wo der Punkt ist, an dem es zu den Aussetzern kommt.

```
[    1.488070] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.488211] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.488394] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.488463] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.488516] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.488561] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.488618] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.488751] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.488838] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.489037] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.489305] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.489741] rtc_cmos 00:01: setting system clock to 2013-12-16 11:29:37 UTC (1387193377)

[    1.835963] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.036052] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.036146] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.036240] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.037080] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EZEX-00RKKA0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

[    2.037131] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.037924] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B2, 01.03B01, max UDMA/133

[    2.037977] ata3.00: 1250263728 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.038226] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.039038] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.048002] ata1.00: ATA-8: Corsair Force GT, 5.03, max UDMA/133

[    2.048052] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.057975] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.058197] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Corsair Force GT 5.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.058422] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    2.058532] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-00R 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.058592] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.058595] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.058631] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.058847] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.058914] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.059057] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.059087] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD6400AAKS-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.059152]  sda: sda1

[    2.059206] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.059221] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1250263728 512-byte logical blocks: (640 GB/596 GiB)

[    2.059224] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.059387] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off                                                                                                                                                              

[    2.059444] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                                                                                                           

[    2.059469] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                                                                                                             

[    2.059587] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk                                                                                                                                                                

[    2.090488]  sdb: sdb1                                                                                                                                                                                          

[    2.091196] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk                                                                                                                                                                

[    2.092552]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 >                                                                                                                                                        

[    2.093410] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk                                                                                                                                                                

[    2.093491] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect                                                                                                                                       

[    2.093542] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect                                                                                                                                                    

[    2.093732] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.                                                                                                                                                                      

[    2.093777] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.                                                                                                                                                                  

[    2.093821] md: autorun ...                                                                                                                                                                                     

[    2.093865] md: ... autorun DONE.                                                                                                                                                                               

[    2.096436] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)                                                                                                                             

[    2.096498] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

[    2.097443] devtmpfs: mounted

[    2.097547] Freeing unused kernel memory: 804k freed

[    2.139950] systemd[1]: systemd 208 running in system mode. (+PAM +LIBWRAP -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT +LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ)

[    2.141078] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <870e-gen2>.

[    2.213113] systemd[1]: Starting Login Prompts.

[    2.213436] systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

[    2.213492] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    2.217039] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    2.217098] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    2.217410] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    2.217464] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    2.217764] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    2.217842] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    2.218219] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    2.218288] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    2.218361] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    2.218424] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

[    2.218735] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    2.219764] systemd[1]: Starting Load Kernel Modules...

[    2.222922] systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

[    2.225011] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[    2.225627] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[    2.225700] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[    2.227418] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[    2.227496] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[    2.227559] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[    2.228155] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    2.229064] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[    2.238167] systemd-journald[77]: Vacuuming done, freed 0 bytes

[    2.242595] vboxdrv: Found 3 processor cores.

[    2.242800] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x3a5 offMax=0x126a

[    2.242898] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    2.242949] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.3.4 (interface 0x001a0005).

[    2.270572] systemd-udevd[106]: starting version 208

[    2.271219] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    2.320244] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    2.320336] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    2.320430] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    2.320553] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    2.337773] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.347589] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    2.348178] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    2.348252] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    2.348308] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    2.348393] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.356465] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.356617] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168e/8111e at 0xffffc90010e6a000, 00:25:22:54:15:be, XID 0c100000 IRQ 44

[    2.356680] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    2.360402] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.362000] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.362774] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.376479] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.376538] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.376574] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.376583] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.376730] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    2.376758] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfe000

[    2.376760] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.376765] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.376769] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.376774] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.376860] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.376913] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.376966] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.377018] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    2.377069] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:01:00.0

[    2.377227] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    2.377230] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    2.377263] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.377315] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.377452] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.377504] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.380090] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    2.380143] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.380193] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.380243] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    2.380293] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:01:00.0

[    2.380426] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    2.380430] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    2.380464] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.380522] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.388373] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    2.388427] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    2.426305] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:04:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    2.426583] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

[    2.426638] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  319.76  Fri Nov 22 13:33:19 PST 2013

[    2.440260] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.440311] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.440360] usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.440406] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.440453] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    2.456235] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3013.188 MHz

[    2.456289] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.466417] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.466474] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.466759] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.466810] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.466873] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfd000

[    2.530298] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.530350] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.530398] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.530444] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.530491] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    2.530664] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.530713] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.530987] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.531037] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.531101] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cfc000

[    2.572228] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    2.590328] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.590380] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.590429] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.590474] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.590521] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    2.590693] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.590742] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.590986] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.591036] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.591100] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf9cf7000

[    2.650378] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.650431] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.650482] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.650528] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.650575] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    2.650762] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.650812] hub 6-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.651241] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.651291] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.651344] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.651413] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    2.651498] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf9cff800

[    2.658795] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[    2.666323] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.666399] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.666448] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.666497] usb usb7: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.666543] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.666590] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    2.666821] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.666868] hub 7-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.667740] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.670963] microcode: CPU0: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.671030] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.674517] microcode: CPU1: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.674568] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x010000b6

[    2.674620] microcode: CPU2: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[    2.674727] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    2.678630] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    2.678679] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    2.680827] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    2.756415] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.756479] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.757008] systemd-udevd[115]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    2.888334] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    2.948166] Adding 9214972k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:9214972k 

[    3.079589] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[    3.087615] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    3.087818] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    3.087886] usb 4-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    3.089725] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.091611] hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    3.103887] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[    3.107420] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.107504] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    3.107579] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    3.107675] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    3.107785] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf9cff400

[    3.246647] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    3.266667] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.266806] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.266868] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.266929] usb usb8: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.266987] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.267046] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    3.267449] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.267516] hub 8-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    3.356821] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.356899] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    3.463815] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c22d

[    3.463886] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.463949] usb 6-2: Product: G510 Gaming Keyboard

[    3.464008] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    3.606833] usb 6-4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[    3.797951] usb 6-4: New USB device found, idVendor=e0ff, idProduct=0002

[    3.798023] usb 6-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.798086] usb 6-4: Product: SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse

[    3.798146] usb 6-4: Manufacturer: A.....

[    3.800481] usb 6-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[    3.801000] usb 6-4: USB disconnect, device number 3

[    3.801587] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.801663] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    3.801732] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    3.801823] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    3.801933] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf9cff000

[    3.916985] usb 7-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.936980] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.937095] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.937156] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.937216] usb usb9: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.937273] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.937331] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    3.937729] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.937796] hub 9-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.027136] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.027212] hub 6-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.028029] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.036549] scsi4 : pata_atiixp

[    4.036932] scsi5 : pata_atiixp

[    4.037239] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

[    4.037304] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

[    4.048963] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    4.049116] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    4.055096] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.055156] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    4.091588] usb 7-3: New USB device found, idVendor=15a4, idProduct=9016

[    4.091659] usb 7-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.091722] usb 7-3: Product: DVB-T

[    4.091780] usb 7-3: Manufacturer: Afatech

[    4.095588] Afatech DVB-T: Fixing fullspeed to highspeed interval: 16 -> 8

[    4.096837] input: Afatech DVB-T as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.1/input/input3

[    4.098462] hid-generic 0003:15A4:9016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T] on usb-0000:00:12.2-3/input1

[    4.209084] ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50, TN02, max UDMA/100

[    4.209159] ata5.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[    4.217119] usb 7-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    4.247548] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    4.257459] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50  TN02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.267316] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.267386] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.268132] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.368054] usb 7-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=7015

[    4.368126] usb 7-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

[    4.368189] usb 7-4: Product: USB WLAN

[    4.368248] usb 7-4: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

[    4.368306] usb 7-4: SerialNumber: 12345

[    4.443619] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9015

[    4.443962] usb 7-3: dvb_usb_v2: found a 'Afatech AF9015 reference design' in warm state

[    4.445249] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    4.466950] usb 7-4: ath9k_htc: Firmware htc_7010.fw requested

[    4.467855] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[    4.469238] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    4.469304] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    4.469368] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.469429] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.469490] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.469551] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.469612] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.469672] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm)

[    4.487229] usb 8-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.566866] usb 7-4: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_7010.fw, size: 72992

[    4.628135] ath9k_htc 7-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 45 credits

[    4.638917] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    4.638987] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    4.639047] usb 8-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    4.640413] hub 8-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.640787] hub 8-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.762088] ath9k_htc 7-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

[    4.762152] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

[    4.762155] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[    4.762158] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[    4.762161] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

[    4.762164] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[    4.762166] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

[    4.771331] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2

[    4.771432] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: CN

[    4.776724] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN

[    4.776786] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    4.776847] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    4.776904] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2300 mBm)

[    4.776962] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2300 mBm)

[    4.777019] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm)

[    4.777077] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 59400000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[    4.777134] cfg80211:   (59400000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4400 mBm)

[    4.777191] cfg80211:   (63720000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[    4.797643] systemd-udevd[113]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s18f2u4

[    4.843959] usb 7-3: dvb_usb_v2: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer

[    4.844110] DVB: registering new adapter (Afatech AF9015 reference design)

[    4.852856] i2c i2c-3: af9013: firmware version 4.65.0.0

[    4.859126] usb 7-3: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013)...

[    4.865113] MT2060: successfully identified (IF1 = 1220)

[    4.937815] systemd-journald[77]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[    4.950905] systemd-journald[77]: File /var/log/journal/1cfd3a6ffaceb14acd2c5b3a51d15b3b/system.journal corrupted or uncleanly shut down, renaming and replacing.

[    5.460523] usb 7-3: dvb_usb_v2: 'Afatech AF9015 reference design' successfully initialized and connected

[    5.481469] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[    5.481499] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[    5.507702] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci_hcd

[    5.595267] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u4: link is not ready

[    5.704848] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c22d

[    5.704860] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.704866] usb 6-2: Product: G510 Gaming Keyboard

[    5.704871] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    5.711153] input: Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input4

[    5.711371] hid-generic 0003:046D:C22D.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:16.0-2/input0

[    5.730101] input: Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.1/input/input5

[    5.730695] hid-generic 0003:046D:C22D.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:16.0-2/input1

[    6.067987] usb 6-4: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci_hcd

[    6.259162] usb 6-4: New USB device found, idVendor=e0ff, idProduct=0002

[    6.259173] usb 6-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    6.259179] usb 6-4: Product: SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse

[    6.259184] usb 6-4: Manufacturer: A.....

[    6.265754] input: A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb6/6-4/6-4:1.0/input/input6

[    6.266280] hid-generic 0003:E0FF:0002.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input0

[    6.273493] input: A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb6/6-4/6-4:1.1/input/input7

[    6.273814] hid-generic 0003:E0FF:0002.0005: input,hiddev0,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [A..... SPEEDLINK Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input1

[    7.920437] wlp0s18f2u4: authenticate with 74:31:70:fd:57:96

[    8.083973] wlp0s18f2u4: send auth to 74:31:70:fd:57:96 (try 1/3)

[    8.085462] wlp0s18f2u4: authenticated

[    8.089228] wlp0s18f2u4: associate with 74:31:70:fd:57:96 (try 1/3)

[    8.092012] wlp0s18f2u4: RX AssocResp from 74:31:70:fd:57:96 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=15)

[    8.095728] wlp0s18f2u4: associated

[    8.095789] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s18f2u4: link becomes ready

[    8.095922] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[    8.101059] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[    8.101066] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    8.101072] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.101075] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.101079] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm)

[    8.101083] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)
```

----------

## uhai

Dienste unter systemd startet man doch mit systemctl enable Dienst.service" soweit ich weiss...

Alle möglichen Dienste gibt Dir systemd --all (| grep nvidia wäre vermutlich gut).

Ausserdem siehst Du die gescheiterten Aufrufe mit systemctl --failed.

Ich habe neuerdings ebenfalls lange pausen mit schwarzem Bildschirm beim Start. Allerdings bstle ich gerade mit E17 herum, das könnte auch der Grund sein. Nvidia-Karte mit nvidia-Treiber habe ich hier auch. Hast Du mal nouveau probiert? Ist es damit besser?

Bei mir ist seit gestern automount weg. Funktioniert das bei Dir noch?

uhai

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Einträge von journalctl genauer angesehen. Aufgefallen sind mir da besonders diese Zeilen:

```

Dez 16 19:40:47 870e-gen2 systemd-udevd[114]: timeout: killing 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [149]

Dez 16 19:40:47 870e-gen2 systemd-udevd[114]: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [149] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

```

Es scheint auch eine entsprechende Udev Regel zu geben. Und zwar sagt /lib/udev/rules.d/nvidia-udev.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ $# -ne 1 ]; then

        echo "Invalid args" >&2

        exit 1

fi

case $1 in

        add|ADD)

                /opt/bin/nvidia-smi > /dev/null

                ;;

        remove|REMOVE)

                rm -f /dev/nvidia*

                ;;

esac

exit 0
```

Ist das so ok? Muss das weg?

-------------------------------------

@uhai: Nouveau habe ich noch nicht probiert. Da ist mir momentan der Aufwand zu hoch. Das muss ich ja erstmal extra in den Kernel kompilieren und anschließend einige Pakete neubauen. Das möchte ich erstmal vermeiden, da der proprietäre Treiber über lange Zeit problemlos lief. Außerdem ist er auf lange Sicht leider keine Alternative, da ich aufgrund von Steam z.B. auf die Leistung der Grafikkarte angewiesen bin bzw. nutzen möchte. Ich vermute aber, dass es mit Nouveau gehen würde, da in den Einträgen eindeutig das Nvidia Modul benannt wird.

Was ist denn automount? Wenn du damit

```
* net-fs/autofs

     Available versions:  5.0.7-r4 ~5.0.8-r1 {-dmalloc hesiod ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl}

     Homepage:            http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html

     Description:         Kernel based automounter

```

meinst, dann habe ich das gar nicht installiert.

Das ist interessant, dass du ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Start hast. Würde mich sehr interessieren, wo es da bei dir hängt. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja ein gemeinsamer Nenner finden.

----------

## uhai

Ich habe KDE genutzt und bin aus Neugier zu enlightenment gewechselt. Dafür habe ich den login mit slim eingerichtet und kwin "abgeklemmt". Dann kam es zu mehreren Starts mit langen, schwarzen Pausen... Ein Wechsel der Konsole um am Prompt zu sehen, was läuft hat nicht funktioniert während der "Ruhepausen".

Gezielt analysiert habe ich das nicht. Ich habe die letzten Tage mit cups-Problemen und fehlenden Modulen von enlightenment zugebracht.

Meine Starts laufen zwischenzeitlich wieder normal.

Sorry, hilft Dir vermutlich nicht weiter, oder?

uhai

----------

## Fijoldar

Falls es bei dir nochmal auftreten solltest, könntest du vielleicht mal dmesg aufrufen und schauen ob da ähnliche Stack Traces auftreten? Wenn nicht, dann ist das wohl eine andere Geschichte. Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Einträge von journalctl genauer angesehen. Aufgefallen sind mir da besonders diese Zeilen:
> 
> ```
> 
> Dez 16 19:40:47 870e-gen2 systemd-udevd[114]: timeout: killing 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [149]
> ...

 Nein. Auch wenn der Aufruf sinnlos erscheint, ohne mindestens einen Aufruf von nvidiactl oder nvidia-smi werden die dev/nvidia* Einträge nicht erzeugt. (Siehe x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers should create devices upon module load)

Allerdings könnte das mittlerweile anders sein. Ich muss meinen rechner gleich neustarten, also habe ich den Aufruf da mal rausgenommen. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Eine Frage aber: Wird das Modul bei dir über /etc/conf.d/modules geladen? Falls nein, was passiert, wenn du das Modul einträgst, damit es so früh wie möglich geladen wird?

----------

## Fijoldar

Das nvidia Modul habe ich mal in die Startliste von Systemd eingetragen, also einen entsprechenden Eintrag in /etc/modules-load.d/nvidia.conf erstellt (/etc/conf.d/modules hat so weit mir bekannt keinen Einfluss auf systemd). Das hat allerdings nichts geändert und der Fehler ist weiterhin aufgetreten.

Ich habe das Skript jetzt einfach mal deaktiviert (chmod -x). Der Rechner startet seitdem problemlos. Mehrere Kalt- und Neustarts hat er zumindest bisher sauber ausgeführt. In diesen Thread habe ich mich aber schon desöfteren geirrt, daher bin ich jetzt mal vorsichtig mit einem entgültigen Fazit  und beobachte es lieber nochmal über einen längeren Zeitraum. Zumindest erhärtet es aber meinen Verdacht, dass das genannte Skript an meinem Problem Schuld sein könnte.

Was mich allerdings etwas wundert, ist, dass OpenRC doch dieselben udev Regeln abarbeiten sollte. Oder geht OpenRC da etwas anders vor, weil Udev mittlerweile in Systemd integriert ist und sie wurden gar nicht ausgeführt, weil sys-fs/udev gar nicht mehr installiert ist?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also auch ohne den Aufruf werden die Einträge in /dev/ brav erzeugt.

Andere Frage, an die, die so massive Probleme mit den nvidia-Treibern haben:

Sind MSI/MSI-X und i2c in euren Kernels konfiguriert? Habt Ihr Meldungen diesbezüglich in eurer dmesg Ausgabe? Und gibt es Einträge in eurer Xorg.0.log Datei dass der Treiber keine Interrupts erhält?

Im README wird hierauf eingegangen. Eineseits mit dem Versuch per Kernel-Bootparameter (pci=noacpi, noapic u.Ä.) für Ordnung zu sorgen, andererseits kann man in /etc/modules.d/nvidia.conf auch die Option "NVreg_EnableMSI=0" hinzufügen. 

Beides, sowie das Lesen des README (sucht nach "MSI" per '/') wäre ja vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.

Ferner steht in der Dokumentation drin, dass der nvidia Treiber i2c zur Kommunikation verwendet, und das zumindest CONFIG_I2C aktiviert sein sollte.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut. Das hier sind meine Ergebnisse, falls es weiterhelfen sollte.

```
journalctl -b | grep MSI

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: pcieport 0000:00:02.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: pcieport 0000:00:09.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: pcieport 0000:00:0a.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: ahci 0000:00:11.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 17 08:20:24 870e-gen2 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MSI

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_MSI=y
```

```

[...]

CONFIG_I2C=m

[...]

```

```
lsmod | grep i2c

i2c_piix4               7487  0 

i2c_core               16858  6 drm,i2c_piix4,af9013,mt2060,nvidia,dvb_usb_v2
```

```
journalctl -b | grep i2c

Dez 17 08:20:27 870e-gen2 kernel: i2c i2c-0: af9013: firmware version 5.1.0.0
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sieht so ordentlich aus.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade mal geschaut. Das hier sind meine Ergebnisse, falls es weiterhelfen sollte.
> 
> ```
> journalctl -b | grep MSI
> 
> ...

 Wie sieht es mit 

```
dmesg | grep MSI
```

aus? da sollte ein Eintrag bezüglich nvidia auftauchen. Hast du Fehler (EE) in deiner Xorg.0.log Datei? (Die biegt systemd ja wohl hoffentlich nicht um?)

----------

## Fijoldar

dmesg gibt bzgl. MSI nur das zurück, was ich schon gepostet habe (mittels journalctl, da werden auch alle dmesg Einträge gespeichert). Da ist nichts mit Nivida zu finden. Aber momentan funktionierte es so wie es soll. Ich bin mal auf das nächste Update gespannt, davor gruselt es mich jetzt schon  :Wink: . Aber vielleicht (hoffentlich) geht ja auch alles gut. 

Fehler (EE) sind in der Xorg.0.log Datei auch nicht zu finden.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen mal ein wenig getestet und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Problem wirklich auf die genannte udev Regel zurückzuführen ist.

Und zwar gibt es die 99-nvidia.rules mit dem Inhalt

```

ACTION=="add", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}"

# Previously the ACTION was "add|remove" but one user on bug #376527 had a

# problem until he recompiled udev-171-r5, which is one of the versions I

# tested with and it was fine. I'm breaking the rules out just to be safe

# so someone else doesn't have an issue

ACTION=="remove", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}"

```

Falls ich diese Regel so lasse und das Skript nvidia-udev.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ $# -ne 1 ]; then

        echo "Invalid args" >&2

        exit 1

fi

case $1 in

        add|ADD)                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                /opt/bin/nvidia-smi > /dev/null                                                                                                                                                                    

                ;;                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        remove|REMOVE)                                                                                                                                                                                             

                rm -f /dev/nvidia*                                                                                                                                                                                 

                ;;                                                                                                                                                                                                 

esac                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

exit 0 
```

ausführen lasse, dann kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit den Fehler reproduzieren. Zwar nicht immer, aber meistens. Ab und zu klappt es dann mal doch, warum auch immer. Auffällig ist dann, dass die Bildschirmauflösung leicht anders ist. Der ganze Bildschirminhalt ist etwas zusammengedrückt als würde er annehmen, er wäre auf einem 4:3 Format Montor anstatt auf einem 16:9.

Ein Deaktivieren dieses Skriptes löst sämtliche Probleme. Das Hoch- und Herunterfahren klappt dann wieder einwandfrei.

Lösung:

Es reicht, wenn man man das Skript /lib/udev/nvidia-udev.sh deaktiviert, damit meine ich einfach ein

```
chmod -x nvidia-udev.sh
```

Dann beschwert sich systemd allerdings in Form einer Fehlermeldung, was in den Logs zu finden ist. Das finde ich etwas unschön. Daher habe ich einfach die gesamte nvidia udev Regel auskommentiert. An der Funktionalität des Nvidia Treiber hat das bei mir nichts geändert. Daher erwarte ich hier keine Probleme.

Damit kann ich das Thema endlich auf gelöst setzen. Ich danke an dieser Stelle nochmal allen Beteiligten. Besonders Yamakuzure, dein Hinweis mit udev und nvidia-smi war goldrichtig und hat mich letztendlich zum Ziel geführt!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe in Bug #376527 schon geschrieben, dass das Skript auf meinem System nicht notwendig, und die entsprechenden devices durch das Modulladen erzeugt werden. Könntest du dort deine Erfahrungen mit reinschreiben?

----------

## Fijoldar

Habe ich gemacht! Da es mein erster Bugreport ist, bitte ich da um etwas Rücksicht, falls nicht alles stimmen sollte oder Infos fehlen.

----------

